# Glancing at the Offseason: Willie Green



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

While I've never been a huge fan of Willie Green I have to give the devil his due. Green is probably playing the best basketball of his NBA career. He's cut down his dribbles, managed to fit himself into the offense and become a more efficient player. He's also one of the team's better perimeter defenders. He's often matchedu up with PGs who are too fast for Miller.

While I'm giving him credit for his play this season it's obvious he doesn't fit into the long term plans of this team. The Sixers have both Lou Williams and Rodney Carney who'll be looking for more minutes and it's hard to not give it to them. Green has three years remaining on his deal, but only one of those seasons are guaranteed (according to shamsports.com).

That being considered (along with Green's affordable salary) he's a top candidate to be shipped this offseason. The question is what can you get in return for him? Picks? Can you get something reasonable for him in a package, and if so who would you package him with? Or do you think the team should hold onto him?


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I just expected his scoring avg to be much higher than it is, especially now that he is a starter.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd trade him for an expiring contract... he'll never have a higher value than now until he is one, because (hopefully) he'll never be a starter again. With Louis Williams on the roster, he serves no purpose. I'd just as soon be rid of him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Trading him for an expiring contract doesn't make sense because essentially he is an expiring contract.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

SirCharles34 said:


> I just expected his scoring avg to be much higher than it is, especially now that he is a starter.


Hey man, good to see you're still around.

I think his scoring average being what it is is a good thing. When he's scoring more than this it's as a result of a lot of stunting the offense, and forcing up bad shots. When Willie Green is a leading scorer your team isn't going to be very good. I think he's really starting to understand that he's a roleplayer and has adjusted his game accordingly. I mean it took him long enough.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't think Willie G has any business being a starting 2-guard in this league. That being said, I would love to keep him on the team as the sixth man off the bench. I think he would be a nice spark of offense off the bench, especially now that he seems to understand his role. The only thing with that scenario is that I am not sure Lou Williams or Rodney Carney have the ability to be starting shootnig guards in the league. I'd move AI to the 2, let Thaddeus Young play the 3 and hopefully we sign a power forward this summer.

This probably doesn't make too much sense, thats why I am not a general manager in real life...only in NBA 2k8.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree with you. For a bit there I expected Louis Williams to develop some PG instincts but it's obvious that he can't do that outside of fill-in duty. Carney would also be best utilized as a spark off the bench.

I'm not completely against Green staying, but this would be three bench wings who can score but aren't good perimeter shooters. I think one would have to be moved and in that case Green is the one who doesn't seem to be in the long term future.

And I definitely want to see Thad move to SF and Iggy at SG. Question is how does the PF spot get filled? Elton Brand has all but said he's picking up the option to stay in LA. There's the Chris Wilcox idea I mentioned, or the Sixers could look to the draft (I'm partial to Rider's Jason Thompson but I don't think he'd be ready to start as a rook). We'll see.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I don't think Willie G has any business being a starting 2-guard in this league. That being said, I would love to keep him on the team as the sixth man off the bench. I think he would be a nice spark of offense off the bench, especially now that he seems to understand his role.


The problem with that is that Williams already fills that role.




> Trading him for an expiring contract doesn't make sense because essentially he is an expiring contract.


With 3 years left? There's absolutely no reason for both him and Williams to be on the roster. Kick one of them out.

Although, if williams' value is significantly higher, I could see moving him, keeping green, and getting a sg/sf shooter that can come off the bench. A Mo Pete type guy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I probably wasn't clear in the first post, but Green is basically an expiring because only next year is guaranteed.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

I think i was and still am one of the guys that i always wanted to see this guy on the team even when he got that injury before he signed the deal.
When Iverson was on the team and Iverson didn´t played he always had good numbers,now without Iverson i was hoping those points he used to score which didn´t happened the way i was thinking he would do.

With that said draft Jason Thompson that has been a leader since he plays in Rider for not say he is been a leader forever offcourse he needs to get in the NBA to see what is,but it would be a good thing for this team ,Green is a piece we can perfectly can give up now(we already know what he worth and i don´t think he has a margin of potencial Jason has) and i remember some years or months ago we didn´t had the same options of trade we have now.

Trading Green for just mid level draft picks ain´t the best option because after all i still think Green is better then those mid late 1st round or 2nd round draft picks but maybe we could ship more then just Green and get better trade options.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I mentioned Jason Thompson because he's a guy who I'm positive will be available when the Sixers draft. I was wondering whether he could be plugged into start as a rookie if the Sixers were unable to add someone through free agency. Someone will have to fill the PF void if the team is to move Iguodala and Thad Young to SG and SF respectively.

You bring up an interesting point though when talking about Green's value. What do you think Green is worth?


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

I understanded you about Jason Thompson and i agree with you .

After i saw that trade of Gasol where Memphis was mainly focus on getting players with expering contracts and as you say Green is pretty much a future expering contract ,after see the Knicks with loads of PG i kinda would like switch Green(expering contract) more some draft picks and some players we don´t use that much if that would be needed for Crawford of the Knicks if that would mean somehow a trade of position by position and that would solve Andre Miller problem of age.

Crawford injury bringed back to the Knicks that Nate Robinson can be a future good PG for them and they still have Murbury right,so that for me could solve something,anyone see this happening or would like something like that ?
Also after we getting Crawford ,maybe we could open a bigger atention to the league and players market for our team and sign a good PF in the free agency.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, if we are going to raid the Knicks for a PG why not get Mardy Collins. 6'6" point guard who can play defense? I'd take him, especially if we are trying to become the Suns of the east and run, run, run...

The above was just an exageration but I will say this: I think Stefanski is going to get creative this summer. He may not sign a big name but rather go with someone who fits our system better. I would love Chris Wilcox as was mentioned above. Another guy I would love but we have no shot at landing would be Paul Millsap. That guy is going to be a nice player in the NBA for a long time.

I just hope we make smart moves to make this TEAM better. I don't want to go after guys like Agent Zero just because they are marquee. I'd gladly take a less heralded player if it means he fits into and will flourish in our system.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Trade Green for Arenas.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

Haha straight up. I'd trade Sammy D straight up for Action Dirk Nowitzki. Dallas really needs a guy like Dalembert to solidify their lineup.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

OWLtrageous said:


> Haha straight up. I'd trade Sammy D straight up for Action Dirk Nowitzki. Dallas really needs a guy like Dalembert to solidify their lineup.


Well, starting Dirk and Evans would certainly be a contrast.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah like thats gonna happen....you could`nt trade sammy,willie and the wach centre to get dirk away from dallas


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

CocaineisaHelluvaDrug said:


> yeah like thats gonna happen....you could`nt trade sammy,willie and the wach centre to get dirk away from dallas


It's called sarcasm.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

OWLtrageous said:


> Hey, if we are going to raid the Knicks for a PG why not get Mardy Collins. 6'6" point guard who can play defense? I'd take him, especially if we are trying to become the Suns of the east and run, run, run...
> 
> The above was just an exageration but I will say this: I think Stefanski is going to get creative this summer. He may not sign a big name but rather go with someone who fits our system better. I would love Chris Wilcox as was mentioned above. Another guy I would love but we have no shot at landing would be Paul Millsap. That guy is going to be a nice player in the NBA for a long time.
> 
> I just hope we make smart moves to make this TEAM better. I don't want to go after guys like Agent Zero just because they are marquee. I'd gladly take a less heralded player if it means he fits into and will flourish in our system.


Yeah, that's what I'm really hoping for too. While a sexy signing or trade would be applauded in the area there's a great chance it wouldn't be what's best for this team. Now if there's a star player available that'll make us a better team I'll go for it (unlike how the Bulls avoided the Kobe trade). Talent wise the Sixers still have a bit to go to get to that point.

I'm a huge fan of Paul Millsap. He's undersized but he's an extremely smart player on the low box and he has long arms. I'd love to get him. I wonder what his contract situation is with Utah. If I'm right he's set to be a restricted free agent and the Jazz can match any offer he gets. He's good, but I wouldn't risk overpaying him just to make sure they wouldn't match.

I wonder are there any other PFs who will be on the market that are worth checking out? I also wonder if there's any worthy Euro FAs. I have to admit I haven't been this excited for an offseason and oncoming season since the Sixers went to the Finals.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

^^^

Just upping this.

If the Sixers are looking to improve one of the moves will have to be getting rid of Willie Green, but what is his value? Is there a team in the league who would be willing to offer anything, even a second rounder, in return for him?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope he sticks around hes been doing well latley easily the best year he had so far.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I probably wasn't clear in the first post, but Green is basically an expiring because only next year is guaranteed.


I was wondering if this was true for sure (I've been searching everywhere but I can't find a confirmation). If so, I feel like Green can get traded to a team that wants cap relief (Memphis). It would be great if the Sixers could get Mike Miller somehow.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, sorry about that. I checked with the source and apparently their information was wrong. So any trade involving Green would be contingent on them wanting his shot chucking, possession killing, concrete feet on defense self on their team. *sigh* Ah well.

It's good to see you're still around. If you can, why don't you try to stop by every now and then?


----------

